# are these "rose ears"?



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

[pictures removed]


----------



## downlikedisco (Mar 19, 2013)

I believe those can actually be considered "button ears". Rose ears are more folded off to the side forming a rose in the wrinkles. This is not specifically bulldogs but a general guide... www.caninest.com/dog-ear-types/

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

These are rose prick ears.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Looks like your dog has one almost rose ear and the other a "button" ear


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

Thanks guys! I kept hearing the rose ear term and was trying to figure it all out lol


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

The picture on that link showing "button" ears is what we consider "half-prick" in the APBT. But I don't think the dog pictured in this thread has a half-prick ear because his ear doesn't break above the head, but rather level with it. I would call the one ear a "drop" ear, and the other kinda looks halfway between drop and rose.

Another mutt with rose ears.


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

I may be biased but I believe that Loki here has what I would consider a perfect set of rose-prick ears:


----------



## Odin`s_BlueDragon (Mar 11, 2012)

I think Odin's ears are pretty perfect.. 









Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Yes! Odin has lovely ears too! I wonder if Loki and Odin would get along. It'd be funny to get the norse god dogs together for a photo op


----------



## JoKealoha (Mar 22, 2011)

American_Pit13 said:


> These are rose prick ears.


damn i love me some Bumble Bee!
a real looker. i bet she used to stop all kinds of traffic.
RIP


----------

